# Severe Awning Problem



## riri (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi- I am very new to this (see my stoopid mistake in new member check in







) Anyway, we have been absorbing your wisdom for 2 years and are very happy we took the leap and bought our "baby". This past fall we had hurricane force winds (yes in western PA). Our Outback was parked in the yard and everything was battened down. My daughter looked out the window and saw flapping-FLAPPING! Our awning was coming out and flapping wildly in the wind. In the upright position-flapping!!! Needless to say we tried to just get it back in-lots of damage. Took it to the dealer for repair in NOVEMBER! They say it's our fault and Keystone said it's our fault. THE LATCH (that keeps the awning up and locked) WAS AT FAULT!!! Fortunately we have pics of it in the upright position and FLAPPING! It just makes my heart sick that spring is here but my "baby " is out of commision. Here's my question- How much longer should I let the dealer NOT deal with this before I scream? Any ideas as to how to avoid a nasty confrontation or is that inevitable?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

They have had it since Nov. and are refusing to fix under warranty. I'd be screaming already.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Scream now, name names here on the forum. That is ridculous to have it since Nov for an awning replacement. My dealer had mine 4 months for floor repairs and I was calling them constantly. It seems to me it's become a problem industry wide to give BAD service.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome wildmokeys to the Outback Family
Sorry to hear what happened

As for the awning and the dealer if it's been there since Nov 
I would be on the phone with them everyday to get it done

Don


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

If it was me, I would be not only screaming right now but I would be jumping up and down on someone's service counter...


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

I am sorry but if I was the manufacture and hurricane force winds caused it then I wouldn't warranty it either









Alot of factors play into this. You can travel 65 down a Highway and the awning will be fine but turn the TT sideways and travel at 65 and I am sure there will be damage









I am sorry but I will have to say that hurricane force winds are out of the warranty coverage









We had registerd 90 mph gust where I live this winter and luckily no damage to the TT but lost some shingles on the house and some sheet metal siding on our shop.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

After reading the post I don't think he was saying that his TT has been at his dealer since November. He just took it to them to inspect it last November.

Unfortunately, I have to agree that it probably isn't covered due to the situation happening during hurricane force winds.

Good luck!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hopefully, you have insurance on your OB with awning coverage. Contact your insurance company, if so. They should cover it. My insurance company says they've paid for many awnings damaged from high winds. That will get you back in running order, as it's CAMPING WEATHER!!
Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com









Sorry to hear about your awning









I am with everyone else - call the dealer every day. Camping season is almost hear.

Did you take any pics of the damage - maybe forward them to keystone customer service

Thor


----------



## riri (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the support. We dropped it off in November expecting them to get on it. It's not really the fact of the hurricane winds-more the fact that the lock that keeps it wound did not hold. You may be right though, this may be a case for our insurance. Either way it's time to get it done! Thanks again.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wildmonkeys said:


> Thanks for the support. We dropped it off in November expecting them to get on it. It's not really the fact of the hurricane winds-more the fact that the lock that keeps it wound did not hold. You may be right though, this may be a case for our insurance. Either way it's time to get it done! Thanks again.


If you file a claim through your insurance co...and THEY think its a warranty claim....THEY should fight it on your behalf. Either way, YOU should be taken care of (unless there is an exclusion for weather/wind damage...generally included under "Acts of God".)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

One thing bothers me.......the lock you are saying failed, are you refering to the mechanism at the roller?? The one that you have to flip the lever to unroll or roll??

If that is what failed, then I would be looking at a warranty claim.

If it was a case of the lock downs on the arms not being used, or not tightening the knobs on the arms after rolling up, you would have a hard time proving that the awning or roller was faulty.

Steve


----------



## riri (Apr 4, 2007)

It was the lock that keeps the awning wound. On our last camping trip of the year we tried 3 times to get the thing wound tight but after a few seconds it would be loose. Anyhow-yeasterday my DH called the dealer and (very nicely) explained his frustration. Our dealer called back later in the day and said that Keystone is sending the parts and they are ordering the new awning !!! Everything will be taken care of! Finally after 4 months on their lot, now let's see how fast they get it fixed. We really liked our dealer but the service department is slow.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Anyhow-yeasterday my DH called the dealer and (very nicely) explained his frustration. Our dealer called back later in the day and said that Keystone is sending the parts and they are ordering the new awning !!! Everything will be taken care of! Finally after 4 months on their lot, now let's see how fast they get it fixed.


Good news. Hope it all works out for you and you get your trailer back soon!

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

that is great news

You will be camping soon

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That is







 news! 
I'm so glad to hear that Keystone came through for you...Good for you for not giving up


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!

I have to agree with those who believe it may not be warrantable, especially since I have seen (and committed myself) the error of not making sure the lever was in the locked position before travelling down the road.

I purchased the center support arm and had it installed before I picked it up. Unfortunately, I have discovered that some of the parts were missing the first time I used it. I have it in being repaired right now.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the damage. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When you close the awning, the lever should be and stay in the locked position. That does not mean tho that Murphys law did not happen and a wind blown branch slid over the lever and moved it to the unlock position.

Glad to hear it is getting fixed









John


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope you get it fixed by dealer under warranty. In the future wind/hurricane I have seen some secured with heavy wire ties. Can even leave them on for traveling and cut off when you get to CG.


----------

